# Choose my toneboard!



## The100road (May 31, 2017)

I'm in the final stages of my first completed hybrid gamecall! @rocky1 cast this BLM burl for me in a root beer resin. He also suggested that I wet sand with BLO instead of water and to polish on a buffer rather then the friction polish I was using. 

All of his suggestions were spot on and I can't thank you enough for the willingness to help a new turner. 

I've gotten this far and can't make a decision on my own. 

Help me out.................

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (May 31, 2017)

I'm assuming Bourbon is the last one? Kinda amber looking? That's the one I like best....


----------



## The100road (May 31, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I'm assuming Bourbon is the last one? Kinda amber looking? That's the one I like best....


 Yeah, the last one. I almost called it amber!


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 1, 2017)

It was my pleasure Stan!

Definitely not the center one; toss up on the top or bottom ones, wood has both colors in it. Hope you were able to find those toneboards in Red, Green, and Purple too. I think you're going to find the clear board just doesn't quite look right with any of them. 

You have any problems turning it? Or, are you all experienced with resin turning and happy now? There's really not a lot to turning it, but it does make a mess in the shop! 

Which bit did you use on the barrel?


----------



## The100road (Jun 1, 2017)

Haha, I kind of thought of the clear and black as a universal board that will go with anything. The oranges take a certain wood color for them to look good. 

Turning was good! No issues besides WAY more sanding. Still trying to figure out the best way to finish the inside of the barrel? 

I used the carbide tipped forstner bit and it worked great. I went VERY slowly and backed out a lot. Seemed to have worked pretty good.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 1, 2017)

You turning with a gouge? Or, a skew? I find that it works best to rough it out somewhere close with the gouge, then lay my skew as flat as possible and dress it up, before sanding. Saves a lot of sanding time! Although I have had blanks where the resin seemed just a little soft, and wanted to pull. Which may be a result of attempting to slow set times, as I won't deny, I do, but not to an extreme.

As for sanding, I prefer Abranet to sand paper, especially for sanding resins the Abranet allows the dust through and doesn't plug up as bad as paper will.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/woodturners-sanding-pack-featuring-abranet-by-mirka

Start on the coarse end and work your way through all grits, about 320 grit, I'll start working both ways sanding the piece. Sand length of the piece, then turn the lathe on and run over it quick. Repeat through 400 and 600 grit. Once finish is applied then step up to wet sanding through 1000, 2000, and 3000 grit with paper and the BLO in that fashion. Followed by polishing on the Beal Wheel. There, I'll run both ways, and diagonally if I can.

I don't load my wheels every time, I find there's usually enough abrasive in the Tripoli and White Diamond to go several pieces. Carnauba sticks to the wheel and will last several pieces as well. When you start spending more time than you really should have to before finding perfection, or find it's not removing fine ridges in the finish, then it's time to reload the wheel. Or, start looking at your finish more closely before going to the wheel. With 3000 grit and BLO on hybrids, or water on pure resins, you can typically polish resins to the point that you really don't need the wheel. It's just done to make it immaculate, smear a little wax on it, and satisfy your OCD.

When building finish with CA, I typically stop every other coat and check it to see if it's building lines in the finish. As soon as I start seeing lines building, I sand or wet sand them out. I kept getting irritated that I had lines in my finish when I turned them a certain way in the light, when they were polished perfectly smooth. Finally determined they weren't in the final coat, the lines I was seeing were in underlying coats.


Good deal on the forstner bit! Glad to hear it worked!! As for finishing the bore, turn yourself a dowel that fits your bore a little loose, cut a slot across the end with your coping saw or scroll saw. Slide a piece of sand paper, or Abranet about 1 1/2" long in it, in such fashion it wraps around the dowel. Turn the other end of the dowel so it fits the chuck on your cordless drill... Sanding the bore just became much easier! CA on a Q-Tip to finish in there!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2017)

Bourbon gets my vote....

Oh, you meant on the call? Oops....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Not having any luck finding the above linked Abranet Variety Pack in stock Stan, if you scroll way down to the bottom of the page, about the 3rd. product from the bottom you'll find Fulton's Wood Turners' Mesh, which appears to be a similar product. 

http://www.ptreeusa.com/turn_abrasives.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 2, 2017)

These?

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/18/5846/Abranet-Sanding-Screen-7-Sheet-Variety-Pack


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Same stuff but the roll lasts forever!


----------



## DKMD (Jun 2, 2017)

I like the clear one, but bourbon is a close second. Too bad Rocky won't just cast you a rootbeer colored one...


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Well, if we had a mold, we could! But first one must develop and perfect the board, which takes times, then you have to pour the mold, and THEN you can cast boards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 2, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Well, if we had a mold, we could! But first one must develop and perfect the board, which takes times, then you have to pour the mold, and THEN you can cast boards.



Sounds like you're gonna be busy Rocky. Please make the insert 5/8" and the board about 1.5-2" long.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 2, 2017)

Arent those Loren reeses boards. Rick


----------



## The100road (Jun 2, 2017)

bearmanric said:


> Arent those Loren reeses boards. Rick


 Yes! I like the RP-1 & RP-2 and that he can make them in requested colors. I have some pink and transparent black as well.


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 2, 2017)

Sweet those are nice. He is doing my RR1 1/2 boards now. Rick

Bourbon one.


----------

